# Recommended riding schools in Kent?



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

I had my first riding lesson in about ten years yesterday. I loved it (although I'm feeling it today!) can anyone recommend a good school in the bexley area. I went to one which I wasn't too impressed by. It was far too busy and my poor horse was exhausted after being in back to back lessons. I'm looking for a private lesson where you're not sharing a school with other lessons getting in the way.


----------



## Kai an Arwen (May 28, 2013)

I ride at old bexley stables on a thursday morning,they are good lessons with only 3 or 4 or us all at differnt standards, the lessons are reasonably priced with a reduced rate if you book a course of 6
I know you will be welcome to go and have a look round
hope this helps


----------



## zoe79 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I was interested to read your post about Old Bexley Kai, as I have enquired about lessons there, I am returning to riding after a long break. I will be going on my own and just wondered if it is a friendly place? And also do they teach you to tack up etc.. as Im very rusty on this but keen to learn again. Thanks


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

zoe79 said:


> Hi, I was interested to read your post about Old Bexley Kai, as I have enquired about lessons there, I am returning to riding after a long break. I will be going on my own and just wondered if it is a friendly place? And also do they teach you to tack up etc.. as Im very rusty on this but keen to learn again. Thanks


I'm returning to riding after a long break also. I have a lesson at saddles riding Centre tomorrow.


----------



## Kai an Arwen (May 28, 2013)

Hi Zoe yes they are friendly and very helpfull, they will teach you to tack up I usualy tack up the horse I ride. 
they are also a training centre for BHS courses
I am on my second course of lessons and I an realy enjoying it. they don't ask you to do any thing that your not capable of doing or don't want to to
I hope this helps


----------



## zoe79 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Kai, sounds good. Shitzulover let us know how you get on at Saddles. I actually spoke to a lovely lady at Whitehorse Equestrian, Harvel and have booked in for an assessment on Tues- ohh bit nervous, but excited too. Thank you ladies x


----------

